# birds squeeze through trap wrong way!



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

i have one of those ready made bob traps, 12x12, bought it from one of the pigeon supply places... this has worked great until last week i noticed that i had a bird or two out of the loft each morning, then one morning i actually caught them squeezing between the bobs and getting out. it seems to be catchy as this morning i had about 10 birds out. anybody ever have this issue? they are standard bobs, there isn't any extra space between them at the top, and none of them are bend. i've even begun using the little bar that came on it, never used to, and they still squeeze between the bobs. for now i have put a trap door over the trap to keep them in but thats a pain for this time of year. thoughts?


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

how far apart are the bobs as some places make them wider so its cheaper


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I had it happen once. I didn't see it though. I just know that no birds were out and all of the sudden there's one on the landing board. I suspect they have to work to get through the bobs, so keeping them locked with the rod when not in use should solve the problem. 
I think there must be something that is helping them accomplish their escape. Would have to see picture I guess.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have seen my birds exit when another comes in, they just go under them as the bobs swing inwards.

Put a screen netting over it that you can easily remove when your birds go out, perhaps a little screen door.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

You might want to try a simple drop trap. There is a current thread in this section that has pictures. I have never had one escape through mine. Very simple design.

Dan


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

My new birds tried that at first, so I taped the bobs up because I didn't want them stressed any more than possible. They have been here for almost a month, and are getting pretty relaxed. This last weekend, I lowered the bobs, and they were a little confused at first, but I gently helped them through the bobs, and now they are pros at it!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine have done that before, but only when they were really desperate to get out. They'll hang on the door flapping, and once that wing gets behind a bob, they can push through easily. I guess if there's a will, there's a way  The only trap a bird won't get out through is probably a drop trap, with dividers inside.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Got to give them credit they are smart. The bobs hang down and are loose at the bottom so they push them out to drop into the loft. So how far apart are each bob spaced from the next one that the birds can squeeze in between the gap without bending the bobs and is it possible to add more bobs to and shrink the gaps between the bobs. 
If not you can remove the bobs and replace them with learning's idea. The drop trap is a simple design if you got the tools to make it. and you can design it to fit over any hole.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That happened to me as well. Smarter, most determined birds will figure it out. They are super smart. Now that I installed sputniks trap, some figured out how to climb that as well by doing some gymnastic moves.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

I switched to a drop trap because of that same issue. Never had another escape from the loft again.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

anyone have any plans for building a drop trap?


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

aarongreen123 said:


> anyone have any plans for building a drop trap?



here's my simple droptrap:


FRONT:










INSIDE:

































*here's a video how they come in and out*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4xWSrGtSko


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMsGH3nBto8







kalapati
San Diego
http://bluebarloft.from-ca.com:81/Jview.htm


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

aarongreen123 said:


> anyone have any plans for building a drop trap?


Go to the Belgium drop trap thread and look at learning's. The first picture is outside view with the drop trap in place. The second view is with the drop trap open and was swung down to open the hole for release.

Basicly measure your hole, say it is 18 inches wide and 12 inches tall then cut two triangles with the bottom of the triangles a little wider than 12 inches long then draw two lines that are at least 10 inches long that meet in the center like a rafter on a roof. on one side cut a board a little longer than 18 inches by 10 inches and screw the ends to one side of the 10 inch side of the triangles. on the other side use two 1 X 1 inch strips a little longer than 18 inches long, (same length as the board) and drill 1/4 inch holes every four inches thru both strips so the holes match up. Then take 1/4 inch dowells 10 inches long and glue the ends of the dowells in each strip so you have spaces 4 inches wide and 10 inches tall for the birds to drop thru. Screw the ends of the strips to the other 10 inch side of the triangle. The 12 inch bottom of the triangles will now fit over your 18" X 12" hole. Go inside your loft and putting the board to the top screw hinges into the board and into the wall above the hole. With the drop trap hanging down the birds can only drop into the loft. You can then swing the trap up and latch it into place and the birds can fly in and out of the loft. 

Hope this helps,
Tony


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

I followed the advice on this site for a drop trap, and it works brilliantly. I was amazed to hear how ingenious the little fellows are with bob-traps and even with Rod's sputnik - they are such clever little darlings aren't they? They certainly have their own agenda which doesn't always match our's!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I've been outsmarted by these pigeons many times and people considered me smart. Never underestimate them! LOL! Long time ago I had this really smart bird which used diversion to escape or help others to escape. Basically it tried to go one way on one side of my leg which I try to catch and suddenly go the other way like those football players would do. And once I bend over the other birds escape. They used me many times like that when I open the loft door.


----------

